# Ft Pickens sheephead



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got home from Ft. Pickens with 12 nice sheephead. Live shrimp were on the diet today, live crabs didnt work:thumbsup:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad you got to go *catching*. :thumbup: I went out early yesterday morning for the last couple of hours of the outgoing tide. Lots of 14"-16" specks until the tide stopped.

Were you fishing the pier @ Pickens?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice! I'm taking the kiddos out there sat to give it a go


----------

